# Mid Iowa Retriever Club Trial



## IA Hunter (May 1, 2006)

...............


----------



## IA Hunter (May 1, 2006)

Just a reminder that this informal trial will be this Sunday January 25that Chichaqua Bottoms east of Elkhart, IA

We will be running JH and SH Hunt Tests and Puppy, Derby, Qualifying, and Open field Trial events.

Hope to see you there!


----------



## MDowney (Mar 22, 2008)

Hope to make the next one.


----------



## Mike Walker (Mar 13, 2007)

Jan. one was cancelled due to weather.


----------



## IA Hunter (May 1, 2006)

***The MIRC Club Trial scheduled for this Sunday, January 25, 2009 has been cancelled due to single digit weather forecast and recent thaw/refreeze of Chichaqua grounds, making it icy and dangerous for the dogs.***


----------

